# Connexion Airport dordinateur à ordinateur ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2000)

Je possède un G4 400 et jenvisage lachat dun ibook. Pour faire communiquer ces deux ordinateurs jhésite entre une connexion ethernet grâce à un câble croisé et une connexion Airport dordinateur à ordinateur (avec une carte airport dans chaque mais sans borne daccès Airport dans un premier temps)
Jai plusieurs questions pour le moment sans réponse :
- Avec un câble croisée, connexion ethernet dordinateur à ordinateur, les vitesses de connexion sont -elles réellement de 100 Mbps ?
- Quelquun a-t-il testé la connexion Airport dordinateur à ordinateur (avec seulement deux cartes airport) ? Est-ce vraiment fiable et efficace ? Le débit de 11 Mbps est-il assuré  de manière stable ?
Linvestissement de 1500 F pour lachat des cartes Airport vaut-il réellement le coup, ou est-ce un gadget ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2000)

Avec ethernet c'est HYPER COOL, le débit est constant.
Pour airport sans base je ne sais si ça fonctionne, j'ai jamais essayer mais avec la base c'est très cool cependant investir dans air port juste pour 2 bécannes !!!!
Alors qu'avec un cable !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2000)

Pour ta config, il est clair qu'il vaut mieux prendre 2 cartes Airport, c'est exactement la même carte que la base utilise.
Si tu es sûr de ne pas rajouter un 3 ordi dans ton réseau perso, c'est impec .

Côté performances, tout dépends du lieu: plus tu éloigne, plus ça chute. Mais bien franchement, dans un appartement c'est toujours à fond.
Peut-être qu'entre étages ça coince un peu.
Mais le confort du sans-fil est vraiment incomparable, ton portable peut te suivre vraiment partout.

Mon dernier conseil:
Prends 2 cartes Airport ET un cable croisé cat.5 pour pouvoir quand même connecter ton iBook à ton G4 quand tu veux transférer des gros fichiers... 100BT contre 10BT c'est... 10 fois plus rapide 

Je connais quelques personnes qui ont bcp d'emmerdes avec les cables croisés entre Mac, je sais pas d'où ça vient, mais ça semble assez difficile de trouver le bon cable.
A une époque, certains Macs ne voyaient pas leur carte réseau tant qu'il n'y avait pas d'éléments actifs au bout du cable.. Quand tu mettais ces 2 Macs entre eux, imagines la galère: l'un voyait l'autre mais pas l'un etc


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2000)

Merci pour vos conseils, je retiens l'option deux cartes airport et un cable croisé. 
Qui peut peut le plus


----------

